# Orange broadband and Netgear router



## Suvy (Jul 28, 2009)

Ive recently agreed with orange to have their free broadband and was sent their standard modem which is a Siemens Gigaset SE572 Wlan Dsl. I got the broadband to purely use it for xbox live however i keep getting disconnected whilst playing online. I thought that it may be because their standard modem is pants so i purchased a Netgear WGR614. I have tried and tried again to get it set up but cant seem to get it working. I called orange who said it is compatible and gave me loads of settings but they make no sense to me at all. Can any of you guys walk me through getting it set up. 

Kind Regards
Chris


----------



## zerofire (Nov 4, 2008)

I have personally never handled any equipment or services from any of the companies that you mentioned but I will attempt to assist you. For starters perform firmware updates on both the router and modem. You don't want to have issues with old software on these devices.


----------

